
1994: "Today": "What is the Internet, Anyway?" - sahillavingia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUs7iG1mNjI
======
us
Saw this a couple weeks ago. But you can't really blame them. The internet is
probably the greatest revolution of our lifetime and it would extremely be
difficult to begin describing something you haven't even used yet that would
lead to such a dramatic impact. Even if you could describe it back then, I'm
not sure many people would have understood.

